# should i buy this?



## mrafka (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi,
I just came across an ad for 03' 350z at 26000 miles for just 10000$. In the e-mail the guy sent me he said that it was purchased in US but is currently in Germany and his daughter needs a kidney transplant so he needs money quickly (that is why it is so cheap). In the e-mail there was a detailed plan on how the deal will be done which i think was pretty good. The best thing is that i live in Bulgaria and it would be easy for me to go and see the car myself. Do you think this is some kind of a trick or the guy is serious. Oh by the way according to him the car was in Excellent condition with everyhting Original no wrecks etc. Please help me.
I will appreciate any kind of suggestions.

V.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Go see the car yourself. Sounds too good to be true


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

This sounds like a bad deal. Any time someone on eBay says they need money quickly for any reason, it is probably untrue. It is likely that this fellow does not have the car at all.

If you want to pursue this, ask him if he will deal through an escrow agent. That way you give the agent the money, and the agent does not release the money until you receive the car. I would be willing to bet that he will refuse this manner of payment.

Lew


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The escrow agent would be the best and safest way to do things. I wouldn't get my hopes up for something like this. It's probably not going to happen


----------



## mrafka (Sep 13, 2004)

See what was in his e-mail:

i'm not asking for any advanced payment or a deposit, all i need is a proof to see if you're really serious about this.
i have something safe for you and in this way you'll pay me the money only after you'll receive and test the car.
So,all you have to do is to make a deposit (3,000$) for the
total amount using money transfer-western union.

for the receiver's name you'll use whatever name you want( brother's, father's, neighbour's) so you can be 100% safe that the money won't leave, and AFTER you'll receive the car, you'll change the receiver's name with mine and pay me the rest of the money so i can get payed.

After this you'll
email me he following informations:
-MTCNmoney transfer control number)
-sender's full name and address;
-receiver's full name and address;
-exact amount;
-a copy of the receipt from western union in jpeg. format.

To make the payment all you have to do is to find a
western union local agency and go there with 
cash and afther that email
me the details that i need.

Afther i'll make the delivery i will email to you the
following details:
-Tracking #
-Scaned receipt from Fedex Express
-Scaned receipt that show you that the
car has been scaned and is
ready for delivery.
-Exact data and hour when the car
will arrive to your address(maximum 5 days).More,i
will provide 10 days money back warranty,i mean ,if in
10 days you will change your mind, you will resend the
car to me on my expenses.I think this is more than fair.
We can aviod to pay the fees from Federal Express and from Western Union,.. all we have to do is:

ME--i have to declare the car as a
gift for you and in this way you
will pay NO costum fees and you will receive the
car very fast.
YOU--have to declare at Western Union that you send
the money to a
friend in Germany that needs
this money, in this way when you'll change the receiver's name with mine and i'll get the money from W.U.they will not
ask me 18% from the total amount that you have sent , they will
ask me just 3% or 4%.(ALL OF THIS ONLY IF YOU
AGREE).
Please let me know when you can make the
payment and afther this i will start the delivery process.

I am waiting for your email.....

Does it sound good to you because i don't have much experience ? I will ask him about the escrow agent thing. THanks for the help so far


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

I say, gather the money, bring it with you, scope the car out in EVERY detail, run it and listen to anything that sounds like the engine could be in trouble, drive it, feel how the tranny shifts, how the engine speeds up look at the undercarriage for frame cracks, cracked oil pan, tranny casing, differential casing etc, be a REAL stickler with this car, and if it looks good, runs good enough to spend ten grand on and nothing is broken that cant be fixed, then you have yourself a deal, and cash on hand. Also try and have a carfax report done on the car, that might help as well.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

This is definitely a scam! READ THIS ... AND THIS ... AND THIS ... AND THIS 

Lew


----------



## mrafka (Sep 13, 2004)

LOL
THanks man
The stupid jerk hasn't even changed the e-mail he just changed the location. I knew it was something like this from the beggining but i wanted to be sure. THe name that he gave me was David Bierhoff (in case he tries to fool someone else). Thanks for the the help.

btw when i suggested using an escrow agent he said something like "why not western union?" ))). 
V.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I could understand Skylines , but why a commonly available car.....


----------

